# Detailed Story Partners Sought



## Zenkiki (Oct 16, 2020)

So its been a while since I've sought after someone because things have been going fine so far. Currently I am looking for people who want to make a long descriptive story with. I'm looking for anything from 4 sentences+ of quality over quantity. A person who can write just enough detail for the scene and only write 4 sentences is going to be a thousand times better than someone that writes 4 paragraphs every post with mostly filler. If you don't write much I don't care, as long as it sets the scene and develops things. I can do any length but usually sit around 1200 characters for an open scene, 600 for a closed scene.

Themes:
I am mostly interested in
 fantasy, dark fantasy with magic, were creatures, or high fantasy where we are going to be doing more kingdom vs kingdom. 
Sci fi, usual space adventure, preferably post extra-cluster colonization, lots of ideas, harder for just one person to lead, I have had a few burn outs here having to lead everything. 
Modern, or any era based story, multiple ideas here, but can be a little cramped for creativity, as it is established for the most part. 
Other; if you have an idea let me know and I'll think of something for it. 

It will be SFW unless themes come up naturally, which we can gloss over or do it if we feel like it helps the story. Discord will be the best place as I am more active there once we make sure we click and have an idea, but I can rp here, just might get lost in my inbox as I tend to forget it if I open it and don't respond. 

Send me a message if you are interested and please come with atleast an idea of which idea you want to explore of mine or even yours. 

*If you are a first timer this would also be a good chance to join in as I can help you and give you writing advice, as I have worked on mine for a few years.*


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m in with sci fi


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry no. You are not a good fit. I've seen your style.


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2020)

Aw


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

You mainly use Discord you say? I may not have this...but I could try my cards at these notes here, if that can suffice with you?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Sci-fi sounds interesting.
I generally throw in on cyberpunk settings but I can try space opera.
I've watched enough Star Trek and space horror that I might be able to add something good.
Put me down as an auxiliary if you don't find anyone who sounds more confident.


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 16, 2020)

I'd be interested in trying out an rp with you. Should we discuss more in notes?


----------



## Raever (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a cyberpunk setting that might be to your liking. Small details are still in development, but you can read the WIP here (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37722907/).

If you'd rather a more simple setting we can work with the dnd universe or something more vague, open, and/or adventurous. My only criteria is that it's mostly SFW save for necessary development/setting based scenes.

This is assuming you'd like to spend time writing with my character (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/38148600/).

I don't currently have discord. Not enough active friends/groups on it to keep the account so I wound up deleting it. I do have Telegram though, which in my opinion is better due to the amount of control and flair you can give messages (plus stickers are fun). 

But I digress.

Notes or Telegram works fine for me.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Oct 18, 2020)

I am interested as I love Fantasy, Sci Fi, Modern, or even Modern Fantasy!


----------

